# Drilling into river rock?



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

What type of bit/process would you use to drill into river rock? I don't have a drill press- so will need to use the trusty vice and big Milwaukee drill. I live on the river, and have all that free Pennsylvania Allegheny river rock so I thought I could turn the rocks into some projects but need to drill like tiny holes for say inserting hardware for cabinet pulls- bigger holes for making candle holders etc. (Free is my mantra..) Thanks! 
Also for attaching hardware to rock- epoxy you think?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Check this search out, rivergirl

You might need a small drill press. You could get a table top drill press. They're not that expensive.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

any hardware store has 'tapcon' screws ,

http://www.sierraanchors.com/TapconAnchors.html

(i like the 'hex head , easier to drive)
the blue ones
in various sizes
in a package 
they have a masonry bit included
(dedicated sizes for screw size)
just drill hole (make slightly deeper than screw length ,
and clean out dust) .
insert screw once ,repeats will break the bond .

and yes epoxy is good for glueing .


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Drilling goes much easier with a hammer drill - preferably a heavy one. My hammer drill is the only corded drill in my shop.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

I second what Rich and David said. Hammer drill and masonry bit.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

rivergirl, if I'm reading you correctly, you want to make craft type items with small rocks (forgetting about the candle holder for a moment).

I also assume that these would be something that you want to sell on some sort of regular basis. You mentioned holes for pulls and hardware. These sound like small holes. I would look around on that search and see what other people use if you want to be efficient and do it on a regular basis. I don't think that it would be too expensive to be set up pretty well for it.

If you just want to make a small number of pieces here and there then what patron and rich have said would be perfectly sufficient.

Start out simple and if you like what you see then step it up a notch. A small table top drill press is not that expensive and it looks like they have the right types of bits that will drill hundreds of holes. Also the small drill press would also be a useful addition to your woodworking hobby.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's how it's done without power tools. This is really old school. Don't try this if you're in a hurry. The upside is it can be done anywhere.

http://www.answers.com/topic/star-drill-design-engineering

I see these at flea markets going for very little money.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

oops! I see you're doing tiny holes. sorry.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

also here

http://www.inlandlapidary.com/results.asp?search=Wire+Drills+/+Plated+Burs&source=1


----------



## waters (Mar 29, 2009)

I would agree with helluvawreck on this one. If you're wanting small holes in small things, #8 or #10 screws, or 1/4" metal inserts…. then small masonry bits and a drill press would be the way that I'd do it. You could make a cheap (or free) jig/clamp using some boards with v-slots cut in them. To hold the irregular shapes tightly, and safely away from your hands. A hammer drill would more than likely break a 2" rock. Then you could even try urethane glues, something like gorilla glue. Rocks are porous, and I bet it would hold up very well. I have been amazed at what that stuff can do.
But yeah, a drill press…...it's one of those tools that you think you don't really need. And then you buy one and wonder what did you do without it. True and plumb holes make a bit difference, and you'll just never get them with a hand drill. Plus, you can go as slow as you like with a drill press. Something that I would think is beneficial with drilling into rocks.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, patron, that web site makes me want to go out and make me something out of rocks. My youngest daughter collects all sorts of rocks; my brother has a cabin on a trout stream in North GA and It is full of the prettiest small flat round rocks that you ever saw and they have been polished for hundreds, maybe even thousands of years by the water. Some of them are almost perfect circles and elipses and others look like flat eggs. They must have been formed by somebody that really knew what he was doing.  Up until now all my brother and I could figure out what to do with them is to see how many times we could make 'em skip across the water which is a pretty good little hobby in itself. I'll have to get more creative in my thinking.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow- so much great information! Thank you! If I sell a few of my bigger projects this week I will invest in a drill press. I know i want one, and I need one…. but hate paying for one. LOL. But I could make a ton of rock stuff- I live on the RIVER for heavens sake. So after my candle holder post, some guys had to go make some for their wives… now it seems that perhaps some have been inspired to drill holes in rocks. And Mads if you read this, if you beat me to rock drilling like you did on the tool box I will not be surprised.  Thanks again everyone, and I will update when the time arrives.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Also helluva- I have found some cool Indian artifacts on the riverbank. Utlitarian tools. I didn't find them all at once or all in one place, but in the same general location over time. So when you are in the creek beds, keep and open mind- a rock can take many forms.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll surely be watching for them, rivergirl, now that you have mentioned it. That trout stream is pretty clear water most of the time. Who knows, I might even find some gold. There's some people that still pan for gold up in North GA. We had a gold rush in Dahlonega way back when. That's about 30 miles from the cabin as the crow flies. I don't think any body makes much any more but it is worth while for some folks as a hobby.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey there, rivergirl,
I drill holes in rocks with a masonry bit. Lot of basalt around here and some neat river rocks. This area used to be a sea bed so most of the rock is smooth like river rock. Lots of petrified wood, but that's way too hard (too much work) for me.
Anyhow, when you get something made, please post it. I'd love to see what your creative mind can make from a lowly rock.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Altho the drill press may work fine, do not discount the hammer drill. The impact during the rotation is what really makes a masonry bit work well without heating up too much from friction. If using the drill press, a little coolant while drilling, (water dribbled in from an oil can will be fine) will probably greatly extend the life of the bit.

I doubt tapcons will work in something as hard as many river stones like granite, etc, but may work in the softer quartz varieties. You may have to epoxy in the fasteners.

JMTCW

Go


----------



## charlesdicrus (Feb 26, 2016)

I recommend drilling softer sedimentary rocks .That are not rounded are probably harder igneous or metamorphic rock and are likely to break apart while drilling or break your drill bit .
Directions:
1. Put on your goggles.
2. Using your wrench, firmly hold a rock inside your container, just beneath the water. This takes some practice. My rocks kept popping out at first, but I've since learned how to hold them steady.
3. Turn on the rotary tool and hold it perpendicular to the rock. Press firmly but gently. Do NOT rotate the hand holding the rock or else the rock will crack. The water will become cloudy, but that's fine. Continue to push firmly until the bit pokes through the other side.
That's it! You may choose to throw your rocks into a tumbler, but I prefer the raw, rough look.
For getting more informations about other drilling services like drilling and boring please go through our company( AV Drilling )website..


----------

